# LFCA Task Force in 2007?



## Pte Cowden (26 Sep 2006)

Hey, i'm just wondering if anyone knows for sure if LFCA has any Task Force for 2007, i've been hearing army rumours galore about Workup Training starting February and deployment in August but i'm not entirely sure. Everybody has a different story.

I'd give my left nut to be in Afghanistan right now. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## GAP (26 Sep 2006)

And you want to go to Afghanistan with a nom de plume like that....I guess


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Sep 2006)

OK, Gap, you owe me a new keyboard: there is Pepsi all over mine

 ;D

(good one)


----------



## JBP (26 Sep 2006)

Well, 6 guys from my unit ARE doing workup training right now to be deployed I think for Jan 07... 

Just put your name in and say you want to go on tour and you'll probably be going in not too far off a time!

Goodluck


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2006)

Sheep Shagger said:
			
		

> Hey, i'm just wondering if anyone knows for sure if LFCA has any Task Force for 2007, i've been hearing army rumours galore about Workup Training starting February and deployment in August but i'm not entirely sure. Everybody has a different story.
> I'd give my left nut to be in Afghanistan right now.
> Thanks in advance


Can you say "Bonjour"?
Next summer's TF is coming out of SQFT.... and they're already gathering.


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2006)

Oh yeah....
Don't expect any area to have two TFs back to back......
SQFT had the 3 of one and the 1 of the next..... the 1 got pushed back


----------



## Pte Cowden (26 Sep 2006)

damn, well that's unfortunate news... 

I've already got some friends who left on TF 3-06, and they'll be bck february, so i'm guessing the next possible time they'll be taking Reservists from Ontario would be workup training August 07 and deployment Feb 08.

and what's wrong with my name!



hahahaha


----------



## GUNS (26 Sep 2006)

Its not your name, its your occupation


----------



## Haggis (26 Sep 2006)

Sheep Shagger said:
			
		

> Hey, i'm just wondering if anyone knows for sure if LFCA has any Task Force for 2007, i've been hearing army rumours galore about Workup Training starting February and deployment in August but i'm not entirely sure. Everybody has a different story.



LFCA is providing under 20 troops for the OMLT to the TF deploying out of LFAA in Jan 07.  Looking mostly for drivers/C6 gunners. Times are very short  so see your Ops staff ASAP (like, umm, yesterday).



			
				Sheep Shagger said:
			
		

> I'd give my left nut to be in Afghanistan right now.



Save 'em.  The sheep deserve a smooth ride.
 ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Sep 2006)

I might be able to get current (to the day) info from our side in LFAA with current opportunities that exist for the Feb 07 timeframe.  I don't want to put more info here than that for OPSEC reasons, but I can talk direct to our Ops people that are on this every day.

PMs are the way to go if you want more.

 :-X


----------



## JBP (29 Sep 2006)

I don't want to post specific dates (OPSEC?), but I just put my name in for a VERY SHORT notice deployment to Afghanistan (like, short notice as in our unit was notified TONIGHT and if you wanted in you said so tonight and they send off your name for tomorrow for review!!!)... and just wondering if anyone else heard of this/put thier name in for it?

It's a 'short' deployment and it's all 'inside' the wire, anyone catch wind of this and might be on the same plane as me? I'm hoping and praying I got it! From what I know, they're only picking 8 pers of Pte/Cpl level from all of 31 CBG, but I figured with such incredible short notice and a deployment date that's only like... Very very short time frame away I have a good shot at it. Not too many people I wouldn't think can drop thier lives and go away right off the bat!

???

Anyone hear anything/put in/going with me?


----------



## geo (29 Sep 2006)

... Joe, not to put your hopes up too high - you could end up in Mirage in order to free up Roto trained troops - so they can go out of the wire....

Then again, TF4/06 is currently at WTC and a Coy + has been given the nod to go over ... so not sure what your 8 pers are going to be asked to do.

Good luck though.

Better get started on your 2050 if you plan on going


----------



## JBP (29 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> ... Joe, not to put your hopes up too high - you could end up in Mirage in order to free up Roto trained troops - so they can go out of the wire....
> 
> Then again, TF4/06 is currently at WTC and a Coy + has been given the nod to go over ... so not sure what your 8 pers are going to be asked to do.
> 
> ...



Well, I'll consider Mirage a worste case scenario and even then, that means I'm doing my part to help out so I'll go where they send me if that's the case. But with the tiny bit of info we do have, if I did get chosen to specifically be one of these '8' it is to Afghanistan and basically to support and help (read: be b*tch's) construction tech's and etc etc to help build new structures. So a lot of digging, carrying, working, working, working... I imagine anyway... So being the lackey of the construction/support guys sounds like it could be a bag drive, but I wasn't going over there for a vacation in the first place soooo.... 

I'll keep everyone posted to if I even get anything out of this.

Joe


----------



## dapaterson (29 Sep 2006)

The Army's Managed Readiness Plan indicates which units will be the lead for operations, looking out to 2010.  For Reservists looking to go over, see which units are from your Area and plan in consequence, assuming several months lead time for work-up training.

(Please direct all condemnations of the MRP to another thread - there are several)


----------



## honestyrules (3 Oct 2006)

> sounds like it could be a bag drive, but I wasn't going over there for a vacation in the first place soooo....



Exactly...


----------



## foerestedwarrior (4 Oct 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I don't want to post specific dates (OPSEC?), but I just put my name in for a VERY SHORT notice deployment to Afghanistan (like, short notice as in our unit was notified TONIGHT and if you wanted in you said so tonight and they send off your name for tomorrow for review!!!)... and just wondering if anyone else heard of this/put thier name in for it?
> 
> It's a 'short' deployment and it's all 'inside' the wire, anyone catch wind of this and might be on the same plane as me? I'm hoping and praying I got it! From what I know, they're only picking 8 pers of Pte/Cpl level from all of 31 CBG, but I figured with such incredible short notice and a deployment date that's only like... Very very short time frame away I have a good shot at it. Not too many people I wouldn't think can drop thier lives and go away right off the bat!
> 
> ...



Heard the same thing comming out of Ops at my unit(G&SF, 32CBG), last week.


----------

